# Frag tank Build



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been pushed into the frag farming business by an associate of mine that needs a fragger.

I have a few salt water tanks around the basement but nothing to do the scale of a "production" tank

Well as has it i spent a ton on mother colonys of coral and even more on glue and plugs and decided to make it work with old equipment that i have around the fish room

Granted i have a 12x12 room with 6 shelves that go around 3 walls of it chock full of equipment so this will not be a huge stretch to accomplish

Pictures will come as i have just got done pressure washing the tank


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If he needs a fragger, there's a guy on a different forum named frags-n-more. http://www.fragsandmore.com/home


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

lol we import, frag, and resell wholesale and retail

although we are going to specialize in frags for 5.00!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

plan is to put up a green house for our own growing in the spring

only time will tell!

If i live long enough i will do and see amazing things!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

ok so it ended up getting late last night till i got everything scrubbed sealed and ready to go dimensions are 48"x12"x12" and should hold over 1k frags when its all said and done

here is the tank ready to come back inside last night









Still not happy with the shelf but will work that out today since im not tired
Also have to connect everything with egg crate and get rid of my pipe spacers









The lighting is 10,000k/actinic @130 watts on the right side and 50/50 daylight/actinic @120 watts on the left.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i am hoping to overcome the 2.5 watts/gallon with the shallowness of this tank that i need for super high light corals/clams

i think i should do alright

lol not bad for stuff i had lying around the house -a new piece of egg crate

today we finish and fill it!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Hmmm..

Looks like you may have a future customer to buy your frags for my future SW tank.
Of course that won't happen for awhile though.

Looking for Duncans, zoas (wild colors of course), hammers/torch/frogspawn, etc...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

lol we got 20 rocks that are in MA being sent over on Monday

mainly wild zoas and palys one nice golden hammer for the first round of fragging

keep in mind ANY coral we get in will have $5.00 frags available no matter if its a zoa or a acan!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

seems this project has taken a more serious turn as i am building a sump today for it

the sump will house the skimmer, the live rock, an algae turf scrubber, kaldness reactors, and more then likely a few drops of my blood!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

don't forget the powerheads...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i got one monster 850 GPH for one end and the return will be bull horned on the other

may have to break my little 200 GPH head from the nano if the 850 is too much

sump pics to come soon as the batts charge!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck with this. With $5 frags, I fear you may become a victim of your own success. On the other hand, i'm thinking of setting up a 12 gallon cube just to try you out.


----------

